# It's a Beautiful Day:))



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

So nice here, Masi, my sister,her two paps and I took a little hike to try out my new camera Thanks for looking:
Masi on the 'search for her stick









still sniffing it out









FOUND IT!









Release









Found it again


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

part two
The paps watching









out in the field









where are those pesky paps









racing thru the field









heading for the beach


















Can I swim?? (NOT!)









throw the stick !!!









and Lastly,,check out the mouth full of sand


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Great pics!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Such nice pics and beautiful pups!!!!!! From snow to the beach how crazy it that!!!!:crazy:


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Great pics! She's so pretty!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Looking great! Beautiful pictures


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Great pictures!! She is so beautiful.  So which camera did you get?


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Diane you did a great job with the pictures. Masi is filling out very nice....

I do agree Masi and Enzo look a lot alike


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Enjoyed the pics, beautiful dogs. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Love the last one in the first set! Very nice.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have the big nikon, but wanted a smaller lighterweight camera I could throw in my pocket so went with a Canon Powershot Sx 130 IS..had high ratings on the net, so far I like it,,and it has video mode,,gotta try that next


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Gorgeous pics!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Nice pics! Masi is so cute!! I love the picture with the big stick in her mouth!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I have a Cannon powershot A540 Love that thing


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm liking this new one better than my nikon


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I have a Nikon D3000 though I like it a lot I still go back to my Cannon


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

Love these pics of Masi! she all grown up................a very pretty girl with a fun personaility! i bet you two have a blast together, it looks like it to me!

deb


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

thanks deb, yeah she's a hoot, but you know all my masi stories)


----------

